# Pooping in their pool, normal? Anyway to discurage it?



## secuono (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, they all poo in the corner next to the gate and the pink male I have seen jump in and poop in the pool. Each time I dump and refill it, every 2-3 days, he comes right over to circle in the water and poo. It's so nasty! Any way to get em not to poop in there??


----------



## secuono (Aug 14, 2012)

I think I found a site that said it was natural. Going to assume it is.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL! Pigs are pigs BUT I think it does depend on the space they have to roam in. 

Liz


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

If I remember right pigs poo in one place in general, so if they choose their pool, then, I guess their pool...


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 17, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> If I remember right pigs poo in one place in general, so if they choose their pool, then, I guess their pool...


Reason number two NOT to get pigs!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Pigs are awesome!  We're getting some next year, we had some 2 years ago  love them pigs (cute and tasty!  )


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 17, 2012)

> If I remember right pigs poo in one place in general, so if they choose their pool, then, I guess their pool...


I actually don't think this is normal that is why I made the comment about the size of the pen. 

Liz


----------

